# X11/Xquartz cohabitation kde/gnome et macos?



## bruce_ (30 Juin 2011)

Bonjour
Utilisateur de linux et BSD je m'interroge à passer sous mac pour avoir un UNIX avec un parfait support matériel.
Je sais pour avoir déjà essayer mac os que dans certains cas l'interface est moins pratique que celle d'autres bureau UNIX.
J'imagine déjà certains réagir : j'ai bien dit certains cas. Comprendre : pas toujours!

Je sais qu'on peut installer KDE par exemple sous Mac OS et que les applications X11 peuvent se lancer directement dans l'interface de Mac OS. Comment se passe la cohabitations? 
Est ce que par exemple ont peut avoir KDE dans une fenêtre pleine écran que l'on laisserais sur un des bureaux de mac OS? (celà serait l'idéal je pense)


----------



## ntx (30 Juin 2011)

bruce_ a dit:


> Je sais pour avoir déjà essayer mac os que dans certains cas l'interface est moins pratique que celle d'autres bureau UNIX.


Quels cas ?  Parce que KDE ...


----------



## bruce_ (30 Juin 2011)

Je voudrais éviter un troll donc je ne rentrerais pas ici dans une liste des avantages/inconvéniants que je trouve à KDE et l'interface de MacoOS

Mon but est de pouvoir utiliser les deux sur un seul ordinateur pour mieux marier leurs avantages respectif.


----------



## bompi (30 Juin 2011)

Cela fait longtemps que je n'ai pas essayé mais, de mémoire il y a les deux modes possibles : applications indépendantes (c'est à dire un X11 _rootless_ si je me souviens bien) ou alors une session X11 insérée dans une fenêtre (_nested_ X11).

Après essai : on passe d'un mode à l'autre en activant le mode plein écran dans les préférences. Il doit être possible d'utiliser un WM particulier mais je ne me souviens plus trop comment on s'y prend.

Tu peux utiliser MacPorts pour te simplifier la vie.

PS : pour moi, ce serait plutôt GNOME


----------



## bruce_ (1 Juillet 2011)

Je ne connais pas assez l'interface de macOS pour ça :
Ça veux dire qu'il serait possible de lancer automatiquement X en pleine écran sur un des bureau virtuel du mec au démarrage de ma session?

P.S. moi aussi j'était plutôt gnome mais le dernier gnome 3 (bien plus jolie au demeurant)  ne me permet plus tout ce que permettait l'ancien.


----------



## bompi (2 Juillet 2011)

Pour les bureaux virtuels, je ne saurais être affirmatif : j'ai désactivé Spaces depuis quelque temps, après quelques tentatives infructueuses (bugs rédhibitoires). Mais ça pourrait marcher, en théorie.


----------



## bruce_ (2 Juillet 2011)

Des bugs 
Je pense à passer sous mac en partie pour MacOS. Pour avoir un système unix qui fonctionne sans avoir à configurer pleins de fichier. Un matériel bien reconnu des le début&#8230;

Tu me fais peur quand tu dit qu'il y a des bugs?


----------



## ntx (2 Juillet 2011)

bruce_ a dit:


> Tu me fais peur quand tu dit qu'il y a des bugs?


Il y a des bugs dans tous les logiciels :rateau:

Mais je te rassure, tu peux utiliser Mac OSX pendant des années sans jamais éditer à la main un seul fichier système.


----------



## bompi (2 Juillet 2011)

ntx a dit:


> Il y a des bugs dans tous les logiciels :rateau:
> 
> Mais je te rassure, tu peux utiliser Mac OSX pendant des années sans jamais éditer à la main un seul fichier système.


Ah bon ? On peut ? 



Des bugs : dans Spaces ! Pour le reste, j'utilise Mac OS X depuis 2004 (Panther) et je ne m'en plains pas. C'est bien plus confortable que Linux ou FreeBSD pour tout ce qui est configuration et c'est aussi stable. En plus le réseau est vraiment mieux géré que sur les autres UNIX (ce qui est assez fondamental sur un portable, de nos jours).

Mais pour un unixien qui vient d'environnements, certes folkloriques mais vraiment _ouverts_, Mac OS X est un peu frustrant. Dans l'exemple de Spaces : il a fallu du temps pour avoir cette fonctionnalité, elle est vraiment minimaliste et en plus elle marche plutôt mal. Alors que j'avais ça avec fvwm95 il y a quinze ans... 

Donc : rassure-toi, c'est très bien. Même si ce n'est évidemment pas parfait.


----------



## edd72 (4 Juillet 2011)

[troll]
Si c'est pour utiliser KDE, autant utiliser Windows 
[/troll]

Bref, oui ça semble possible relativement aisément avec Macport ou Fink. De la ressource: http://community.kde.org/Mac


----------



## bompi (4 Juillet 2011)

Je pensais pareil de KDE (KDE plutôt ouinedozien et Gnome plutôt mac-ien mais les dernières versions semble infirmer cette impression ; en fait j'aime bien le doublet XFCE/Gnome).


----------



## Eric999 (5 Juillet 2011)

N'oublie pas que si tu passes sous Mac OS tous les 18 mois environ tu dois repayer ton droit d'entrée !

Ils appelent ce une "nouvelle" version !


----------



## edd72 (5 Juillet 2011)

Eric999 a dit:


> N'oublie pas que si tu passes sous Mac OS tous les 18 mois environ tu dois repayer ton droit d'entrée !
> 
> Ils appelent ce une "nouvelle" version !



???

N'importe quoi, quelle obligation de passer de SL à Lion (par exemple). Pour info, jusqu'à récemment (avant qu'il ne lache), j'utilisais encore un PC sous Windows XP (un OS qui date de 2002), je ne suis jamais passé à Vista ni Sept (ce que tu appelles "payer un droit d'entrée"). Il ne faut pas tout mélanger. Ca n'a rien à voir avec un abonnement qu'on trouve pour certains antivirus par exemple (ce que tu sous-entends).
C'est l'évidence même qu'une nouvelle version majeure d'un logiciel commercial est payante, rien n'oblige à passer à la nouvelle version (et l'ancienne est mise à jour pendant quelques temps -qui excède largement les 18 mois, Leopard est sorti en 2007 et toujours mis à jour). 
En plus, les tarifs d'OSX sont vraiment "cadeaux" ces derniers temps (le passage à SL à 29&#8364;, le passage à Lion à 24&#8364;... on est loin du coût des autres OS payants -et vu la qualité , c'est vraiment donné-...).
Alors, je te vois venir avec "Linux" (dont certaines distribs ne sont pas gratuites), oui c'est bien, c'est un choix mais perso je préfère OSX (et je connais plutot bien Linux, j'en ai vu passer des distribs depuis 2000 -à cette époque, je ne tournais que sous Linux-, j'utilisais Windows Maker au début puis Gnustep... avant de passer au couple Gnome/KDE -selon les distribs-).
Par contre, toi, tu n'as pas l'air de maitriser ton sujet http://forums.macg.co/unix-linux-and-open-source/temperature-dun-imac-sous-linux-746482.html  donc pas la peine de venir troller


----------



## ntx (5 Juillet 2011)

Eric999 a dit:


> N'oublie pas que si tu passes sous Mac OS tous les 18 mois environ tu dois repayer ton droit d'entrée !


Donc pour 24, cela fait moins d'un euro cinquante par mois. Avec quelques restrictions sur les clopes, les cafés et les demis au bar, ça devrait pouvoir se trouver    Ce n'est certe pas gratuit, mais on ne peut pas dire que cela soit exorbitant. :rateau:


----------



## Eric999 (5 Juillet 2011)

edd72 a dit:


> ???
> 
> N'importe quoi, quelle obligation de passer de SL à Lion (par exemple). Pour info, jusqu'à récemment (avant qu'il ne lache), j'utilisais encore un PC sous Windows XP (un OS qui date de 2002), je ne suis jamais passé à Vista ni Sept (ce que tu appelles "payer un droit d'entrée"). Il ne faut pas tout mélanger. Ca n'a rien à voir avec un abonnement qu'on trouve pour certains antivirus par exemple (ce que tu sous-entends).
> C'est l'évidence même qu'une nouvelle version majeure d'un logiciel commercial est payante, rien n'oblige à passer à la nouvelle version (et l'ancienne est mise à jour pendant quelques temps -qui excède largement les 18 mois, Leopard est sorti en 2007 et toujours mis à jour).
> ...



Je ne viens nullement troller ! J'attire son attention sur ce point c'est tout ! 

Ho non je maitrise absolument pas Linux et n'avais certainement pas l'intention de prétendre cela !

Par contre prétendre de passer de OS 10.5 vers 1.6 est une mise à jours majeure d'un système d'exploitation c'est toi qui trolle un peu (je trouve :love. 
En tout cas c'est nullement comparable avec un passage d'XP vers Vista ou de Vista vers Seven ! 

L'avantage de windows par rapport à mac c'est qu'on achète une machine avec un OS et et pour lambada (comme moi) la machine meure avec toujours le même OS dessus ! 

Quand à ton point pour les antivirus ... il y a de bons gratuits qui existent et il faut, comme toujours, faire gaffe ou on mets les pieds et ce que l'on télécharge ! Même sous OS X on est pas a l'abri de ce genre de mésaventures ! 

Sur ce je suis désolé d'avoir pollué le sujet de bruce et lui présente mes excuses !


----------



## edd72 (5 Juillet 2011)

Eric999 a dit:


> L'avantage de *windows* par rapport à *mac* c'est qu'on achète une machine avec un OS et et pour lambada (comme moi) la machine meure avec toujours le même OS dessus !




Ben oui mais sur un Mac aussi c'est possible. Si tu prends des machines achetées en 2007, elles ont été fournies avec Leopard, aucune raison particulière de passer à SL (tous les logiciels restent compatibles à ce jour) ni même à Lion. Sauf si on veut les nouvelles "features" (dispensables) et ça ça se paie, c'est normal.
Il en va de même pour quand on a un PC fourni avec un Windows et qu'on veut y mettre le tout nouveau Windows dessus (qui semble, pour toi, une révolution à chaque version si je te comprend bien).
_(Sinon Windows est un OS, Mac est une machine; l'OS s'appelle OS X)_

Je ne formulais pas le point de vue que tu m'attribues sur les AV, je disais juste que pour les payants on n'achète pas le logiciel mais un abonnement au mises à jour d'une durée déterminée à l'avance (donc rien à voir). 
Cela dit, le bien fondé des AV sous OS X est un autre sujet que nous ne détaillerons pas ici (mais qui a l'air de te tenir à coeur). Juste deux mots, c'est tout à fait inutile pour protéger OS X, ça plombe la machine et les résidants sont plutôt une source de problèmes. 

--> retour au sujet si tu le veux bien, à moins que tu ne veuilles encore partir sur un troll?


----------



## Larme (5 Juillet 2011)

Eric999 a dit:


> L'avantage de windows par rapport à mac c'est qu'on achète une machine avec un OS et et pour lambada (comme moi) la machine meure avec toujours le même OS dessus !


Avantage _de_ Windows _par rapport_ à Mac ? :hein:
Permets-moi de rebondir dessus, mais tu peux le faire sous Mac. Personne ne t'oblige à passer au nouvel OS. Et cela ne veut pas dire que ta machine sera inutilisable. Donc là, c'est comme Windows...
De plus, si une machine de trois ans peut passer aux deux suivants OS (c'est le cas de mon MacBook fin 2007, éligible à Lion), c'est plutôt bon également, montrant qu'on peut profiter des dernières nouveautés, même avec un certain côté vieux...


----------



## Eric999 (6 Juillet 2011)

Larme a dit:


> Avantage _de_ Windows _par rapport_ à Mac ? :hein:
> Permets-moi de rebondir dessus, mais tu peux le faire sous Mac. Personne ne t'oblige à passer au nouvel OS. Et cela ne veut pas dire que ta machine sera inutilisable. Donc là, c'est comme Windows...
> De plus, si une machine de trois ans peut passer aux deux suivants OS (c'est le cas de mon MacBook fin 2007, éligible à Lion), c'est plutôt bon également, montrant qu'on peut profiter des dernières nouveautés, même avec un certain côté vieux...



Permets moi de rebondir à mon tour ! 

Sous Mac t'es obligé de rester dans les 2 dernières versions de l'OS qui sont tous les 18 mois pour avoir droit à des mises à jour des logiciels ou de nouveaux logiciels ! 

C'est un peu comme si sous MS t'étais obligé d'avoir Vista  ou une mise à jour payante de Vista pour pouvoir utiliser la dernière version de CS ou Firefox ! 

Mais c'est déjà un sujet abordé dans d'autres postes t je préfère que celui-ci retrouve son sujet initial !


----------



## edd72 (6 Juillet 2011)

Eric999 a dit:


> Permets moi de rebondir à mon tour !
> 
> Sous Mac t'es obligé de rester dans les 2 dernières versions de l'OS qui sont tous les 18 mois pour avoir droit à des mises à jour des logiciels ou de nouveaux logiciels !
> 
> ...



Tu oublies (volontairement?), un fait pourtant majeur: l'abandon de l'architecture PPC et le passage à Intel!
Entre un Mac sous Leopard (livré avec donc un Intel) et un PC sous Vista, lequel des deux devrait mettre à jour son OS vers la version suivante?  (et je ne parle pas de l'aventure Millenium...)
Ensuite, tu parles d'Adobe CS et de Firefox, peux-tu me dire quel rapport entre Adobe et Mozilla (qui ont décidé de ne plus faire de nouvelles versions pour Tiger et PPC) et Apple???
Les éditeurs font ce qu'ils veulent. Si les éditeurs font encore des logiciels compatibles XP, c'est à cause de l'échec cuisant de Vista et des utilisateurs (clients potentiels) restés volontairement sous XP (dans le monde pro, on virait même le Vista d'origine de la machine pour y mettre XP). Cela n'a donc rien à voir avec une politique d'Apple ou Microsoft, c'est juste lié à l'histoire des différentes versions d'OS de chacun (OS X évolue linéairement et malgré un changement d'architecture, chaque version est une réussite qui donne envie à l'utilisateur de passer au suivant; une version sur 2 de Windows est un nanard -Millenium, Vista- qui pousse les utilisateurs à rester à la version d'avant). Il est évident que la politique des éditeurs tiers est lié à l'adoption des nouvelles versions d'OS.
Cela dit, si tu as une vieille machine sous Tiger et que tu ne veux pas passer à Leopard confused, je suis sûr qu'Adobe CS4 te suffira largement. Le prix de Leopard est une goutte d'eau par rapport au prix de CS5 ou CS5.5... Les versions précédentes des logiciels (CS4) ne deviennent pas non plus obsolètes et inutilisables à la sortie d'une nouvelles versions (CS5)... De même pour les OS, et à 20-30&#8364; la nouvelle version majeure de l'OS, c'est vraiment un faux problème. Tu voudrais quoi? Qu'Apple t'offre chaque nouvelle version majeure de l'OS tant que ta machine est en vie?


----------



## Eric999 (6 Juillet 2011)

edd72 a dit:


> Ensuite, tu parles d'Adobe CS et de Firefox, peux-tu me dire quel rapport entre Adobe et Mozilla (qui ont décidé de ne plus faire de nouvelles versions pour Tiger et PPC) et Apple???
> 
> Tu voudrais quoi? Qu'Apple t'offre chaque nouvelle version majeure de l'OS tant que ta machine est en vie?


 
Non simplement qu'Apple pousse les dévelopeurs à supporter plus longtemps les précédentes version des mises à jours "majeurs" des son OS !

J'ai l'impression qu'actuellement Apple fait plutôt pression dans le sens inverse càd pousser les éditeurs à sortir des versions compatibles qu'avec la dernière version et à la limite la précédente ! En claire pour l'automne 2011 on verra un grande majorité signalé une compatibilité avec 10.7 et 10.6 !


----------



## bompi (6 Juillet 2011)

On ne parlait pas de Gnome/KDE et X11, au début du fil ?


----------



## bruce_ (23 Juillet 2011)

D'ailleurs j'avance bien.

Une petite question Xquartz peut il apporter quelque chose?


----------



## bompi (23 Juillet 2011)

Oui, il y a quelques améliorations, des options etc. Ça bouge et est mis à jour un peu plus fréquemment (juste un peu).


----------



## bruce_ (23 Juillet 2011)

Macport compile toujours donc je ne peux encore tester.

Est il possible de lancer une application aqua dans un gestionnaire de fenêtre X11?


----------



## bompi (23 Juillet 2011)

Non, les deux n'ont rien à voir.


----------



## bruce_ (24 Juillet 2011)

Macport étant lent j'ai essayé avec un gestionnaire de fenêtre plus légé et rapide à installé : ratpoison.
Je l'ai installé mais je n'arrive pas à configurer X11 pour le lancer.

J'arrive bien à avoir X11 en mode pleine écran mais visiblement aucun gestionnaire de fenêtre ni tourne. Quelqu'un sais comment faire?

Petite précisions pour le tester je fais tourner macos dans une machine virtuel.
C'est 10.5.8 que j'utilise.


----------



## bompi (25 Juillet 2011)

Par défaut X11 est lancé sans WM particulier en effet. MacPorts peut parfaitement compiler des environnements avec leur WM : c'est long mais une fois réalisé ça tourne comme ça tournerait sur Linux ou FreeBSD.

Pour RatPoison, tu trouveras ici un moyen de le faire marcher (le post date de 2008, et correspond à 10.5.2) Là, quelqu'un dit qu'ayant utilisé MacPorts pour compiler et installer RatPoison, ça marche bien.


----------



## bruce_ (26 Juillet 2011)

Merci pour les liens.
En plus de mettre à jour X.
Il fallait rajouter cecis dans ~/.xinitirc
:

```
xterm &
export PATH="/opt/local/bin:$PATH"
exec /opt/local/bin/ratpoison
```


----------

